# Communities > Antique Arms & Armour Community > Chinese, South-East Asia (CSEA) >  Cabang, Sai or San Ku Chu

## Jhony Leung

Hi,

I just found this weapon, i was told it dug when villager open a well. I wonder this is an artificial aging pcs ( by buried ) or really an old pcs ?

I have abit rub out the rust using Super penetrant WD-40, and the result as seen on pictures.

In north sumatera, we known this as cabang or trisula, with a simple search , i found out trisula should be refers to spear. Another confusing thing is which is this pcs a cabang, sai or San Ku Chu?
They all have almost a same shaped.

Rgds
Jhony

----------


## Graham Cave

> I wonder this is an artificial aging pcs ( by buried ) or really an old pcs ?


Hi Jhony,

It looks real to me. The corrosion is deep, irregular and the right sort of colours. Artificial ageing tends to produce a more even pattern to the pitting and the colour is often reddish.

----------


## Stephen Renico

> Hi,
> 
> I just found this weapon, i was told it dug when villager open a well. I wonder this is an artificial aging pcs ( by buried ) or really an old pcs ?
> 
> I have abit rub out the rust using Super penetrant WD-40, and the result as seen on pictures.
> 
> In north sumatera, we known this as cabang or trisula, with a simple search , i found out trisula should be refers to spear. Another confusing thing is which is this pcs a cabang, sai or San Ku Chu?
> They all have almost a same shaped.
> 
> ...


Jhony,

Just fyi, they are also known as "tekpi" in Malaysia.   :Smilie: 
http://www.tekpi.org/Tekpi.Org/Home.html
http://silat-melayu.blogspot.com/200...a-senjata.html

----------


## Jhony Leung

Thanks all,
Cabang also known as Tekpi in Malaysia, so this one is Cabang, Tek Pi, Sai or San Ku Chu ? i`m more confuse  :Smilie: 

Hi Graham, any clue about the ages?

----------


## Graham Cave

No.....unfortunately, it's not possible to tell the age from the corrosion patterns and I don't know any way of dating it from the style. 

I have a very similar one with a Chinese-style faceted pommel. Philip Tom compared mine to the Chinese _gen_ and suggested that it was probably made somewhere in the Malay archipelago where there were links to China or where there was an immigrant Chinese population.

----------

